# My Momin... Cream British Shorthair.. My Love!



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi everyone... my name is Saf and i am a first time cat owner 

My munchkin is called Momin... Just wanted to share his pics!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Ah, he is gorgeous!! Such a beautiful colour :001_wub: How old is he?


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Hes 3 months!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MominsMummy said:


> Hes 3 months!


Aww, he's at that really funny stage where they just never stop, then! :lol: I love them at that age :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Such a gorgeous little man :001_wub: I love the photo you have chosen for your avatar  and his name is great - my younger sister was a great Moomin fan 
Welcome to PF and we look forward to hearing about Moomin as he grows up :yesnod:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

he's gorgeous, a real little teddy bear, i like his name as well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww im in love :001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

A real sweetie.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

very cute!!!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

He's lovely, I like the colour cream isn't cream a varient of red and doesn't that mean trouble


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Such a gorgeous little man :001_wub: I love the photo you have chosen for your avatar  and his name is great - my younger sister was a great Moomin fan
> Welcome to PF and we look forward to hearing about Moomin as he grows up :yesnod:


Its not moomin its pronounced Moh-min which means faithful believer in Arabic!

Its suits him down to the ground! Thank you for all the kind comments!

He's definitely trouble... A pain in the bottom but I love him regardless!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> He's lovely, I like the colour cream isn't cream a varient of red and doesn't that mean trouble


cream is the dilute of red


----------

